# Help me choose



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 18, 2012)

I want to give a paph as a gift to a relative but I want one that blooms reliably every year and one with nice mottled leaves. She loved my Paph. delenatii, especially how its leaves were mottled and purple underneath. I was thinking either a delenatii or a delenatii hybrid. I want to chose a colorful one with mottled leaves like a delenatii. Any suggestions? I don't reaaly want a micranthum hybrid because I know micranthums can be a little slow and touchy.


----------



## Hugorchids (Oct 19, 2012)

how about a Ho Chi Minh?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 19, 2012)

Is Paph. Ho Chi Minh more vigorous than P. delenatii and P. vietnamense?


----------



## eggshells (Oct 19, 2012)

Paph delenatii as species is relatively easy and vigorous. I have yet to encounter a crappy one (growth wise). In fact I seem to be having problems with maudiae than delenatii. I have so many clones of this species and every variety seems to be easy and fast growers. Even the albino form.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 19, 2012)

I personally wouldn't go with Ho Chi Minh as it only blooms for about a week. Go with the delenatii.


----------



## Diogo (Oct 19, 2012)

ohhh... absolutely love Ho Chi Minh but I would go for delanatii. a good reliable hybrid is Delophyllum, leaves are mottled and a good grower, 2 or 3 flowers simultaneously.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 19, 2012)

I love my delenatii! What is vietnamense like?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Is Paph. Ho Chi Minh more vigorous than P. delenatii and P. vietnamense?


Paph. Ho Chi Minh is delenatii x vietnamense!

There are many paphs with interesting foliage that bloom more reliably than delenatii, Paph Nimit, Paph Gina Short, Paph Magic Lantern...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 19, 2012)

While delanatii is among the easiest paphs to bloom, I think that is because it is mostly grown by more experienced growers, in that they have grown at least some paphs before. I think for a first paph, a Maudiae is best. It's tolerant, likely to survive, does well with lower light than delanatii, and the flowers last longer. (2-3 months as opposed to delanatii's 3-4 weeks.)


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 19, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> While delanatii is among the easiest paphs to bloom, I think that is because it is mostly grown by more experienced growers, in that they have grown at least some paphs before. I think for a first paph, a Maudiae is best. It's tolerant, likely to survive, does well with lower light than delanatii, and the flowers last longer. (2-3 months as opposed to delanatii's 3-4 weeks.)



Yeah, I know maudiaes are probably best for beginners but my first paph and fourth orchid was a paph delenatii. And my relative wasn't as intrigued about the green, maroon, ect. maudiaes and the sigmatopetalum subgenus. She liked the paphs that bloomed more "cheery" colors as she called them. She liked the white, yellow, purple, and pink ones. I would love to get her started into the orchid hobby. She listened to me for almost three hours as I talked about orchids and paphs where most people will hardly listen to me for five minutes. And she lives within walking distance of a nice nursery that has nice orchids.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 20, 2012)

In that case, take her there! Let her see what is in bloom, and let her decide. I'm sure she won't walk away with just one....


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey, that's a good idea! It's so simple, why didn't I think of that?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 20, 2012)

How's armeniacum for a beginner? And what about the two other forms of delenatii? Same as regular delenatii? I just want to have a few paphs in mind...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 21, 2012)

Defnitely not armeniacum! it will only frustrate her. I've only bloomed one once, myself. I have only limited experience with delanatii varieties, but so far it seems that album is just as easy as the regular form, but the vinicolor form is touchy. It grows well, then dies suddenly (for me). I'm trying another one now. If you want to get her delanatii, go for it...she would probably prefer the normal form anyway.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't have trouble growing delenatii, they don't bloom for me.
I have trouble growing armeniacum, therefore they do not bloom for me.
With that being said one of my most consistent bloomers with flowers that last a very long time is Armeni White (armen. x dele.)!
I've tried a couple of Magic Lanterns, they perished but is the 3rd time a charm? Got one from Ernie when he moved(2010), it was one big strong growth for $5, it has bloomed and is now 3 growths, just repotted & the roots are darn good!
I have a new cross - Monsoon Nova Luna (Bellatrix x armeniacum), got a flask not even 3 years ago, they have been the best/easiest growers, didn't lose one & have several in bud for the first time. I had 2 in bud this spring but with the summer's heat both blasted. I'm told the flower is soft yellow, looking forward to that!
So my advice is go with the hybrids!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2012)

goldenrose said:


> I have a new cross - Monsoon Nova Luna (Bellatrix x armeniacum), got a flask not even 3 years ago,


Hello my friend, Are you interested in some trades?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 21, 2012)

What about P. Deperle and P. Gina Short. I get them a little mixed up. Is one easier and is one more pink?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 21, 2012)

How about Dellaina or Delophyllum?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 21, 2012)

Since Deperle, Gina Short, Dellaina, and Dellophylum have a cochlopetalum type paph as a parent, they all bloom sequentially, correct? How long do they bloom sequentially for? I've heard 3 to 9 months.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2012)

the Multi-hybrids, Dellaina, Dellophylum are bIG plants. get the Deperle or the Gina Short.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 22, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Hello my friend, Are you interested in some trades?


maybe, whatcha got?
I'll PM you.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 22, 2012)

hey, no drug dealing/trading in front of minors


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 24, 2012)

I think I might just get her one as a gift and wrap it up nice and repot it before I give it to her. I'm wanting to get her a sequential blooming paph and am leaning towards P. Deperle, P. Gina Short, or P. Annabellchen. Are any of them easier to grow, blooms last longer, more pink than another, prettier foliage, ect? And when I repot it, what medium should I use so it is easy to know when to water? I was thinking a bark and little bit of sphagnum with charcoal mixture in a clear pot.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 24, 2012)

Keep in mind that Deperle is white, not pink. The yellow in primulinum and the pink in delanatii cancel each other out (or rather, their genes do) leaving a white flower..same as Armeni White.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 24, 2012)

I knew that Deperle was white but the other two are pink right? I've seen varying pictures. And what media should I repot it into. I changed my mind and I thinking about straight sphagnum and tell her to fertlize at 1/2 or 1/4 strength every month and water only when the moss it totally crispy dry. I grow my phals like this and I gave a different relative a cattleya in straight sphagnum and it seems to be doing well.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmmm.....don't know about that. I'm not a big one for growing any kind of paph, other than a sick one, in sphag. I'd pot it into the simplest bark mix...just bark and perlite. Tell her to water it at least once a week. Keep it as simple as possible. Sphagnum seems simple, and it is for phals and lots of other orchids, but not for paphs. Not to mention the sudden death that can occur when the sphagnum gives out and gets too acidic. It will still look the same, but won't be very good. Avoid disappointing her, and stick to something tried and true for most people.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 24, 2012)

Ok, I'll stick to the bark mixture. Are any of the 3 above paphs better than the other by growing faster or blooming longer? I was assuming they are all pretty much the same but I want to make the best choice for her.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 25, 2012)

you don't have the plant yet, correct? How do you know it needs repotting? If it's in a bark mix & the mix seems good, why add another stress to the plant?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 25, 2012)

No I don't have the plant yet. The place I would get it from plants most of their orchids in a very course bark mix and then they need watered every 3 days. The orchid will probably be due for repotting in the spring and I won't see my relative until July but I thought I might get it early and grow it a little bit and possibly enjoy a bloom and make sure it's healthy. I would have a temporary resident in my collection for a while.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2012)

Self-enabling! :evil:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes!


----------

